# Help????



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi
I'm currently having Menogon injections and i go for a scan in 2 days to see how I'm doing. If my follies are ripe will they give me a jab to make me ovulate or will they leave me to do it naturally, also will they tell me when I'm supposed to have sex, I'm really worried as i don't want to miss my most fertile time and waste all that i have done with the jabs as i found them quite hard.

Claire xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi

Im not actulally having IUI, they have just given me Menogon after Clomid, i have a scan tomorrow? I just have to have intercourse, they wont be inseminating me. To me it sounds like the same as IUI but without being inseminated. Will i still have to have the jab to ovulate?

Claire xxxxx

Thankyou for replying


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It depends on the clinic then as some will let you ovulate naturally while others will trigger you.

Ruth


----------

